# Photos from your Travels anywhere in Europe..Taken By You



## littleowl (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks as if this thread as hit he rocks and sunk without trace.


----------



## GDAD (Apr 10, 2015)

Port Stephens in Australia: This is the accommodation we stayed at. The pool is 500 metres long, it goes right around the estate.
Top restaurant & entertainment. It is about 160 Kilometres north of Sydney.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 12, 2015)

And here in England we have 85mph winds and snow up North.

Just what is all that blue stuff in the sky


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Not here Little Owl, it's absolutely beautiful here, Very blue Mediterranean sky today...o/h is going to get all the gardening done today..we;ve had a beautiful hot week,..we had a rain yesterday morning but it was hot in the afternoon.. where has the rest of the photos gone from this thread?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

The photos are still there, Holly.  Littleowl started a second thread with the same name.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh...right , thanks Annie


----------



## littleowl (Apr 14, 2015)

I only started the thread as a way of asking if it had died the death.
Has no one seamed to put any new ones on.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2015)

I honestly keep meaning to get around to putting some one Oakapple, but I have to get them off my External  HD...and I can't find the flippin' Lead..I'll have a good root around for it tomorrow, and see what i can come up with..


----------

